# hello



## DFM+BB (Apr 17, 2009)

hello everybody!

I'm from France and I have discovered your forum a few hours ago.
My english is not so good but I fond it very interesting especially the topic on the captured aircraft during WWII.
I hope to be heplfull to this forum in the futur.

This forum is a really good job!!!

I love WWII warbirds since a time I can't remember...(maybe going to each meeting of "la ferté alais" with my father since I'm 4 or 5 years old is the major reason).
My favourite aircrafts are the german during the end of WWII like the Me109 G-10, the He 219 or the Fw190 D-9/13 (ta152).

Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mate.Stay with us longer and don't be one post member, please.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## marek (Apr 17, 2009)

Your english isrealy fine. Don´t worry about it. Welcome to the forum. 
Greatings from Finland


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia!


----------



## DBII (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from The Republic of Texas

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.... Don't worry about your English.. It's probably
better than some of the members from English speaking countries....

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from the other side of the pond!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2009)

hi and welcome mate


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you everybody


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey mate you're welcome!

If you like the D Series and the Ta152 then you must be ok!


----------



## lukeready4war (Apr 25, 2009)

im an AUSSIE and love cheese please post some or email some


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

lukeready4war said:


> im an AUSSIE and love cheese please post some or email some


Ok....


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

lukeready4war said:


> im an AUSSIE and love cheese please post some or email some


What????


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

